# Cannot Delete Files in E: drive



## Drchuck (Dec 8, 2009)

I have an E: drive and I want to delete it and the files on it but it tells me I do not have permission to delete. I have administrator privileges on the computer but I cannot delete the drive or the files. Please give me advice.


----------



## Mister2 (Aug 29, 2009)

Check your permissions for that drive - My Computer, right click the E: drive, Properties, Security. Give your account Full Control.


----------



## l_b_rex (Jun 4, 2007)

First of all you can't just simply right click and delete a drive. You can access the files on the drive and then delete the files. If the drive is optical or an external hard drive than you can't delete that drive without disconnecting it.

If the E:\ is a partition of the internal hard drive than you need to "manage" the drive.
start->right click on Computer and select Manage. On the next screen select "Disk Management". Now right click the partition you want to delete and select delete. After that you can right click any other partition and select "extend volume" to use the remaining space.

I hope that helps!


----------



## Drchuck (Dec 8, 2009)

l_b_rex said:


> First of all you can't just simply right click and delete a drive. You can access the files on the drive and then delete the files. If the drive is optical or an external hard drive than you can't delete that drive without disconnecting it.
> 
> If the E:\ is a partition of the internal hard drive than you need to "manage" the drive.
> start->right click on Computer and select Manage. On the next screen select "Disk Management". Now right click the partition you want to delete and select delete. After that you can right click any other partition and select "extend volume" to use the remaining space.
> ...


Ok I tried that and when I right click the partition "Delete" is not available to me.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

What exactly is drive e: - an internal partition or USB? -- or a DVD drive?


----------



## Drchuck (Dec 8, 2009)

jcgriff2 said:


> What exactly is drive e: - an internal partition or USB? -- or a DVD drive?


It is a partition


----------



## deleted010511 (Apr 29, 2009)

hit the Windows key+R on the keyboard. In the Run box type diskmgmt.msc and hit enter. In the Disk Management window, you can right click the partition and choose Delete Partition. All Data will be lost on that partition.


----------



## kenny111111 (Mar 24, 2009)

spike2me

what happens to that space if you do that.? (out of curiosity)

thanx


----------



## deleted010511 (Apr 29, 2009)

It becomes unallocated space. then you can right click the unallocated space and choose to create a new partition or you can use a 3rd party software to extend the previous partition on the same drive.


----------



## Drchuck (Dec 8, 2009)

spike2me said:


> It becomes unallocated space. then you can right click the unallocated space and choose to create a new partition or you can use a 3rd party software to extend the previous partition on the same drive.


I selected the partition but "Delete" is unavailable.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, in XP it says delete partition in Vista it says delete volume and if the drive "e" is in use then this option will be greyed out.


----------



## Drchuck (Dec 8, 2009)

jenae said:


> Hi, in XP it says delete partition in Vista it says delete volume and if the drive "e" is in use then this option will be greyed out.


"delete volume" is greyed out.


----------



## l_b_rex (Jun 4, 2007)

On our oem computers there is a recover D:\ and even when it is not in use "Delete Volume" is greyed out as well.

How did you create the partition in the first place exactly?


----------



## Drchuck (Dec 8, 2009)

l_b_rex said:


> On our oem computers there is a recover D:\ and even when it is not in use "Delete Volume" is greyed out as well.
> 
> How did you create the partition in the first place exactly?


I had downloaded this online then I used an ISO program which may be where this was partitioned.


----------



## l_b_rex (Jun 4, 2007)

What size in MB or GB is the partition you are deleting?


----------



## Drchuck (Dec 8, 2009)

l_b_rex said:


> what size in mb or gb is the partition you are deleting?


674 mb


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Take a screenshot of Disk Management - 
START | *diskmgmt.msc*


----------



## Drchuck (Dec 8, 2009)

jcgriff2 said:


> Take a screenshot of Disk Management -
> START | *diskmgmt.msc*


I am not sure how you do that.


----------



## kenny111111 (Mar 24, 2009)

see if this helps you.

PS: what version of vista do you have ??
if you have premium or above. start > type "snipping tool" right click it & send it to desktop (create shortcut)


----------

